# Arizona MTB



## Johnskiismore (Jan 22, 2009)

I know that this is NE MTBing, but I wanted to know if anyone here has any experience MTBing in AZ?  Buddy of mine and I are thinking of going out there this Fall, any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2009)

I have absolutely no experience in AZ MTBing, but keep us updated on the trip!


----------



## Jisch (Jan 22, 2009)

I have biked out there. We rode South Mountain (of course) and a couple of places right around Phoenix, then we went down to Tucson stayed in a mountain bike Bed and Breakfast (yes, it was that cool) and rode some stuff on the edge of the Catalina mountains. We went in the winter, so we couldn't do some of the higher up rides in the mountains. Every ride we did was really good. Of course the fact that it was warm there and cold here didn't hurt either. Desert riding is pretty cool - there's a lot of "incentive" to stay on the trail and keep those trails narrow. For the most part the riding wasn't all that technical, but it was fun. A lot of roller coaster type stuff, the views were really great - none of these dang trees getting in your way. 

John


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> I know that this is NE MTBing, but I wanted to know if anyone here has any experience MTBing in AZ?  Buddy of mine and I are thinking of going out there this Fall, any advice will be appreciated!



I lived in Phoenix for a little bit. There's some stuff right around (in) the city. The Phoenix Mt Preserve had some decent if limited riding and there are some nice long rides out in McDowell Mt park out near Fountain Hills east of Phoenix.

Definitely get some kind of self sealing tube or tires for riding. The cactus' are bitch.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you for the information so far!  What was the name of that B&B?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 23, 2009)

I found the website - but it does not appear to be up to date:

http://www.wowtnt.com/home.html

I have no idea if they are still operating, I think I went there about 5 years ago, the guy who ran it (CJ) used to post up on MTBR all the time, but I haven't seen anything from him in a while. 

Incidentally if you're going in the fall, you may want to check out St. George UT. IMHO the riding there is much better and Zion Park is right there for some awesome hiking. Also flights to Vegas are pretty cheap. I know a good guy to rent bikes from in St George, and he has a house for rent in the area as well - just found Mark's web site:
http://www.mountainbikebuddies.com/

John


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't tell me you haven't heard of Sedona?!

Best mountain biking destination in Arizona. In fact one of the best anywhere! 

Scenary is out of this world!

No need to drive all over the southwest. Sedona is only an hour or so north of Pheonix, just south of the entrance to Grand Canyon!


----------

